# MUST SEE! Best Rhinestone Transfer Storage Unit EVER! With Secret Purpose!



## TheDecalWorld (Jan 18, 2009)

OK, I just found the Coolest Rhinestone Transfer Storage Unit ever. I think this thing was made for Stoners. Check this thing out you will be amazed at what it can do!! We just bought it to store tansfers for on-site events and at the store to be able to roll around and discovered its real secret purpose. We just went back and bought 4 of them to to store many different transfers for the store front. 

Here is the link to the video: ENJOY and go get one before the sell out! 

YouTube - Rhinestone Storage Container And Separator


----------



## americanrose2 (Oct 1, 2007)

Too cool! Thanks for sharing. I had seen a similar storage unit at the local Office Depot but not sure it has
the "top secret" grid on the top....will check it out. Thanks!


----------



## TheDecalWorld (Jan 18, 2009)

I have the one from office depot as well. It does not have the secret grid. I picked this up at my Sam's club store. I had 2 big bottles of about 500 gross of stones that an employee had mixed 6's and 10's. We had always made a deal that the first one to do that had to bring them home and separate them all. We still had the 2 bottles of stones off to the side and separated all of them in about 5 minutes. It was awesome!


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

Thanks Matt...what a great find. Maybe we can make a request to the manufacture to make another model with larger holes for sorting ss10 and ss16 mixed together. lol Thanks for sharing.


----------



## americanrose2 (Oct 1, 2007)

Matt, Did a quick search for Sam's and all they have listed is a 10 drawer with multiple colored drawers which sells for $67. It is called Cropper Hopper...is this the one you have???


----------



## novarhinestone (Jan 7, 2009)

BlingItOn said:


> Thanks Matt...what a great find. Maybe we can make a request to the manufacture to make another model with larger holes for sorting ss10 and ss16 mixed together. lol Thanks for sharing.


This is such a great video. You guys are great!

By the way, We have been doing little boxes with laser cutters. The bottom of the box would have holes on the size of the rhinestones you want to filter. 

I think this can be done with the cutter systems.... could this be? I am finally getting my first cutter next week.


----------



## TheDecalWorld (Jan 18, 2009)

Yes, I'm sure something like this would not be very difficult to make. It was just amazing how it just worked out perfect all in one for storing the transfers and separating the stones. 

Oh, If you pull out the drawer you have 10 brushing pans for your templates. The options never end with this guy!! AWESOME!

I found the link for the item for anyone without a Sam's club around. This is the exact item:

https://www.sevilleclassics.com/products.php?pid=345


----------



## novarhinestone (Jan 7, 2009)

TheDecalWorld said:


> Yes, I'm sure something like this would not be very difficult to make. It was just amazing how it just worked out perfect all in one for storing the transfers and separating the stones.
> 
> Oh, If you pull out the drawer you have 10 brushing pans for your templates. The options never end with this guy!! AWESOME!
> 
> ...


 
I'm going out to purchase couple 007 units!

Thanks for sharing... man you just saved me a lot!


----------



## TheDecalWorld (Jan 18, 2009)

LOL, You got it Mark. We have 4 at our Sam's club and I bought all 4. To have them as brushing pans, storage units, and stone separator you can't beat it. It is like it was designed by a Stoner. lol


----------



## JAF (Oct 12, 2008)

Great video.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Matt, 
Thank you and thanks for sharing it with us


----------



## discoqueen (Jun 5, 2010)

I have to ask, Matt......exactly how did you discover the "top secret" part of this thing? 
Did you look at it and think "hey I bet this would work!" or was it a happy accident?

Inquiring minds.....


----------



## JAF (Oct 12, 2008)

A while back I saw a discussion about sorting stones. I thought I posted some info about using strainers/colendars for sorting stones. I like Matt's idea and the set up but we might also have items in our house that would work.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Judy, great idea,, thanks


----------



## TheDecalWorld (Jan 18, 2009)

discoqueen said:


> I have to ask, Matt......exactly how did you discover the "top secret" part of this thing?
> Did you look at it and think "hey I bet this would work!" or was it a happy accident?
> 
> Inquiring minds.....


Funny question. So I bought it just to have a nice solid place for my stock transfers at events. I have always used the cheaper plastic one's from office depot and they always break. So I bought this one seeing it was steel and Sturdy. So we put it together and the last part we put on was the top metal part. My first though was why would they make this metal with holes punched through it? It made no real since? The we started talking about it and making up dumb reasons why they would make it like that? Cheese grader? Gold sifter? And so on? Then it clicked? We were thinking no chance it would be the right size. What did we have to lose? We had 2 big bottles of stones that were mixed by mistake with 6's and 10's. Dumped them in and presto! It devided them all perfect. Their were about 5-6 of the ss10 stones that did sneak through. Well guess what we found out why! It now has a new purpose. The holes are the perfect size for the ss10 stones to just miss falling through. So guess which ones of the ss10 stones did fall though??????? I'm sure some of you guessed it!

The miss cut or chipped stones. So now it also separates out the chipped or bad miss cut stones from your colors. We started putting just ss10 stones on it and brushing them all around. The only stones that would fall through were the mis cuts. Now that saves time taking them out after you check your transfer for mis cuts.  

Man what else can this thing do? I waiting to see if it will start brushing in my templates for me as well. Haha


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Matt,,,, i got it,, 
YOu could push pasta dough thru and make angle hair pasta,,, lol as well,, 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

If it would separate colors, that would make it even more awesome! Thanks for info.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

nice video. off to sam's club. i never get out of there for under $300 though.


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

I just came from our Sams - they don't have them - never had them - I moved on to JoAnnes Fabrics for other things . Found the chopper hopper on Sale for $29.99 - almost the same thing but colored boxes. and the stones do fall thru the top separating the sizes also


----------



## TheDecalWorld (Jan 18, 2009)

Nice Sally. Glad you found it. Great tool! I see they are sold out online now. 

Man I should have contacted seville for some kick back. LOL


----------



## ttcrump (May 18, 2010)

Hi everyone. I know everyone having a hard time finding these on website for sams club. It is listed under item number *264838 you want to call your store and check or look online. The other item number 588603 is for online only and THEY ARE SOLD OUT ONLINE. USE ITEM NUMBER 264838 TO FIND OUT WHERE THEY ARE NEAR YOU. they are 29.72.heres the link : 10-Drawer Cart 13.9" x 15.3" Drawers - Sam's Club=*
Thank you Matt for finding this rhinestone storage unit., ultra cool.


----------



## TheDecalWorld (Jan 18, 2009)

Awesome! That should help everyone out. Hope everyone is able to get one, they are awesome. have 4 now and plan on getting a few more for different transfers for event storage. That drawers are also nice and big to fit all transfers or templates.


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

Thank you Matt for telling us about the top.and it will be great to store all my patterns in


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

i agree thank you matt.
Sandy jo
MMM


----------



## TheDecalWorld (Jan 18, 2009)

This is a video of the Gatorade bottles I was talking about for easy CHEAP storage of your loose stones. We wrap them with labels from our versacamm and they are awesome. Just figured I would share for a cheap solution for stone storage. If you drink Gatorade or have a family member that does it is free storage!! 

Here is what they look like:
YouTube - Rhinestone Storage Containers


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

only problem with the gator aid bottles is drinking the darn stuff LOL


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

dan-ann said:


> only problem with the gator aid bottles is drinking the darn stuff LOL


I totally agree!!!!


----------



## JAF (Oct 12, 2008)

Checked my local Sam's Club and they don't have it. Lucky for me my husband headed to Ohio today. Sam's in Mentor OH had them and he picked one up for me. 
Amazon also has them but for $56.48, wow is Sam's a good price.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

My Joanne Fabrics was out,, as well,


----------



## TheDecalWorld (Jan 18, 2009)

Dang, wish you guys were down here. I just picked up 2 more from my local sam's club. They have about 10 more in stock. I am going to get about 6-7 for the store to have 60-70 different designs for customers walk in transfers. Wish they could stack on top of each other now.


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

well guess what I went back to Joannes today to get one more and the sale was off 

I paid $29.99 on sale yesterday and today there were $89.99 I just laughed and put it back - they had about 5 but they are not worth 90 to me - at that price they may have them a while


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

heck for that price we could go see matt, go to his sams,, and have a vacation,, lol


----------



## JAF (Oct 12, 2008)

I found out that the Sams in Cheektowaga, NY has some. When my husband is traveling back to NY, I'm going to ask him to stop and pick up one more. For the price you can't beat it.


----------



## TheDecalWorld (Jan 18, 2009)

Wow $90.00. Guess I should go scoop up everyone at my Sam's and sell them online. Lol that's Crazy!


----------



## Eview1 (Apr 29, 2010)

Matt I love the way y'all are always thinkin' out side the "box" LOL thanks for a good giggle


----------



## TheDecalWorld (Jan 18, 2009)

I only share the good stuff. Believe me there are a bunch of items that don't work at all and keep to myself. But you never know until you try. Until it prove to myself that something doesn't work, I figure I can do anything. LOL


----------



## piabows27 (Dec 16, 2011)

bought one of these from Sam's Club! Great to store finished transfers!


----------



## SparkleWear (Apr 17, 2013)

Fantastic idea! Checked SamsClub.com and the new stock number is #588603, $29.72. Says only available online though.  Would still be worth the shipping cost.

Thanks Matt!!


----------



## JAF (Oct 12, 2008)

JoAnn fabrics carries a colorful version. With a coupon you can get it at a good price.


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

Teri,

You could select a store near you and have it shipped there and pick it up and won't have to pay shipping.


----------



## SparkleWear (Apr 17, 2013)

Judy & Marilyn, both great ideas! Thanks!


----------

